# New Years Eve



## Drac (Dec 31, 2008)

First I want to wish *EVERYBODY* here a Happy, Safe and Prosperous New Years..

Second..A lot of departments that I know will have sobriety check points up.. I'm sure that is pretty much a country wide effort what with all the changes in the DUI or OVI laws..

To put it plainly,* IF YOU DRINK DON'T DRIVE...*


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Good words Drac.


----------



## Drac (Dec 31, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Good words Drac.


 
Thank you...It never hurts to repeat basic information....


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Drac and I hope your New Year is most inspiring.


----------



## Drac (Dec 31, 2008)

Also, If for some reason the cops show up at your door cause your party has gotten too loud, *PLEASE* don't give them a buttache...Just lower the volume..NYE in a holding cell is no way to spend the first day of the new year..


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2008)

Good advice!


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 31, 2008)

S'truth!


----------



## shihansmurf (Dec 31, 2008)

Drac said:


> First I want to wish *EVERYBODY* here a Happy, Safe and Prosperous New Years..
> 
> Second..A lot of departments that I know will have sobriety check points up.. I'm sure that is pretty much a country wide effort what with all the changes in the DUI or OVI laws..
> 
> To put it plainly,* IF YOU DRINK DON'T DRIVE...*



QFT!!

However, I do plan on drinking and operating a Pogo Stick. Mrs. Smurf found one at a rummage sale and liberated it for some ungodly reason,she also intends upon making a video of me attempting to use said "vehicle" whilst impaired. Should she find success, I'll post it here.

In all seriousness, there is no excuse for diving drunk. The life you take could be some random persons'.  Even if no one gets hurt the legal ramifications if you get caught are so sever that there is possible way that any intelligent person could think its a good idea.

Remember, friends don't let friends drive drunk.  Friends also don't let friends sleep with honky-tonk specials while their drunk, either.

Mark

Happy New Year


----------



## stickarts (Dec 31, 2008)

Have a great New Year!


----------



## jarrod (Dec 31, 2008)

i'm getting crunk right here at home.  anyone else gonna be on here tonight?  get a couple shots of Ten High in me, & we'll see how long this stays a "friendly discussion forum".

WHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

jf


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 31, 2008)

jarrod said:


> i'm getting crunk right here at home.  Anyone else gonna be on here tonight?  Get a couple shots of ten high in me, & we'll see how long this stays a "friendly discussion forum".
> 
> Whooooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Jf



lol


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll second that!

Have a happy, and most importantly, SAFE celebration!  If you're hosting, be responsible and make certain that everybody makes it home safely.  If you're not hosting... be responsible and don't make your host put you up!  No matter what -- have a good time!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 31, 2008)

I done all that I'm gonna do for the day and stay safely inside and take 'er easy. I don't drink anymore anyway so I'll second Drac's admonishment to you all that still do. Find someone who doesn't and let them drive for you, or bring a few extra bucks in cash and have someone call a cab. 

Be safe out there and if you are driving raise your alertness levels because it'll be a sure bet that there will be those who's own alertness levels will be impaired by alcohol. Drunk drivers tend to survive wrecks and those they hit (and haven't been drinking) usually don't.


----------



## exile (Dec 31, 2008)

Have a great New Year's Eve, everyone! :cheers:

Me, I'm going to be sitting around with Daphne and Adrian playing some of the board games we got him for Xmas, in front of a roaring fire with some nice wine... I know, I know, nothing to get the adrenaline flowing, but fun anyway!


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 31, 2008)

Drac said:


> First I want to wish *EVERYBODY* here a Happy, Safe and Prosperous New Years..
> 
> Second..A lot of departments that I know will have sobriety check points up.. I'm sure that is pretty much a country wide effort what with all the changes in the DUI or OVI laws..
> 
> To put it plainly,* IF YOU DRINK DON'T DRIVE...*


 *NEVER DRINK AND DRIVE!! NOT ONLY WILL THEY FIND YOU YOU MIGHT KILL AN INNOCENT PERSON AS WELL! I HAVE HAD 3 FRIENDS IN THE PAST 5 YEARS KILLED IN ALCOHOL INVOLVED ACCIDENTS! I DONT WANNA SEE IT AGAIN!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2008)

Have a great New Years Eve! (be safe too)


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 31, 2008)

AMP-RYU said:


> *NEVER DRINK AND DRIVE!! NOT ONLY WILL THEY FIND YOU YOU MIGHT KILL AN INNOCENT PERSON AS WELL! I HAVE HAD 3 FRIENDS IN THE PAST 5 YEARS KILLED IN ALCOHOL INVOLVED ACCIDENTS! I DONT WANNA SEE IT AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry that has happened to you. I know what it is to lose a friend through tragic circumstances. Be at peace and be safe.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 31, 2008)

jarrod said:


> i'm getting crunk right here at home. anyone else gonna be on here tonight? get a couple shots of Ten High in me, & we'll see how long this stays a "friendly discussion forum".
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> jf


 
Drinking while posting, is that against the law.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 31, 2008)

seasoned said:


> Drinking while posting, is that against the law.


 

I AM ABOVE THE LAW!!!!

:drinkbeer

hey ma-caver, i don't drink anymore...but i don't drink any less, either!


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


jf


----------



## Drac (Dec 31, 2008)

seasoned said:


> Drinking while posting, is that against the law.


 

Naw...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope everyone hada great time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 1, 2009)

The strongest thing I had to drink was Irish tea.... NOOOOO not tea with alcohol in it...SHEESH... it was tea that was actually from Ireland. 


Happy New year to all and I hope all stayed safe and will remain that way.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 1, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> The strongest thing I had to drink was Irish tea.... NOOOOO not tea with alcohol in it...SHEESH....


 
okay, okay, okay...was it irish?  or was it non-alcoholic?  that's like saying you had a meatless steak.

jf


----------



## Drac (Jan 5, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Hope everyone hada great time.


 
Stayed in with the wife.....


----------



## Drac (Jan 5, 2009)

jarrod said:


> okay, okay, okay...was it irish? or was it non-alcoholic? that's like saying you had a meatless steak.
> 
> jf


 
Prolly brewed from the bark of a tree that he beat into submission....


----------



## elder999 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had dinner at the La Fonda: 1 bottle wine
*Walked* to the Inn of the Anasazi, had 1 cocktail each.
*Walked* to Tomasita's, had 1 mezcalita each.
*Walked* to Wille's Blues Club, had 2 cocktails each, danced until midnight.Toasted new year with sparkling water.
*Walked* back to hotel room.


----------

